# Feedback on TC 5" lift



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm thinking hard about getting this lift for the brute (hopefully before mud nats) and I'm looking for some feed on how the lift is holding up. What if anything has broken. Hows the quality of the lift did it all line up correctly when putting it together. Would you recommend this lift for the trails? Not the fast tight trails (LOL) just the typical trail from one drinkin spot to the next.


Also how does the lift ride and handle. Does it take a city block to make a turn. From what I have read it will be about 4" wider than my set up now. That has got me alittle concerned out on the trails.

Thanks for the help

Scott


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

I think it was u i pm'ed a while back about this lift. It does take a two lane road to turn around on. Its wide for sure! I did put lock nuts on the tierod bolts since one fell off as i was coming to a stop. no prob with that since. It rides great with stock springs. If the trails were tight with the stock a-arms u might ask Mark to throw in a chainsaw with the lift. Overall im happy with mine, 0-40 mph feels great with 31's. maybe some more guys will chime in!


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

is this lift wider than most other lifts? Thats one of the major concerns I have is how wide she will be. U got any pics of ur bike.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

N20torious would be a good person to PM on this...I picked his up from Spring and brought it to him one of the times I went to River Run. I havn't personally ridden his brute, but I did have an opportunity to ride one of Twisted's big lifted Can Am 800's this past Saturday and I really liked it. The ride is about as good as stock, it was very easy to turn and it didnt feel top heavy at all. It was no wider than my 6" Catvos and sat just as tall on 31 skinny Laws. I'd buy one. From what I've seen, their customer service is pretty good too.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

my buddy has one one and less then 1 full day of riding broke and axle bar...


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

crom a zone said:


> my buddy has one one and less then 1 full day of riding broke and axle bar...


 
broke an axle or broke a axle bar .. big difference


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

broke the axle bar.... when i was looking at the lift i was told the axle bar would never break and neither will axles because how good angles were... i guess either guy lied to me from twisted custom or my freind is just rides harder then any one expets


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ur friend seems to have nothing but good things to say about the lift even tho he broke the axle bar

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11313&highlight=twisted


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thats on him... all i no some asked how they hold up and i gave them honest answer...

but i look at it this way if u bout lift for hard earned money u would try and make best of it evan tho it broke on first ride.... did i say it sucked? no.. did i say i was impressed with it? no... i just said it broke within few hours of riding...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i didnt say u was bashing it. i jus noticed the 2 different views


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Also consider you are paying around $1k less for the TC lift than the others in the same size range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Also consider you are paying around $1k less for the TC lift than the others in the same size range
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That the reason why I'm considering the TC lift.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

crom a zone said:


> broke the axle bar.... when i was looking at the lift i was told the axle bar would never break and neither will axles because how good angles were... i guess either guy lied to me from twisted custom or my freind is just rides harder then any one expets


 
he said he broke an axle not his axle bar.. i'm not 100% sold on aftermarket axle bars and stock cv's yet.. yes i know the axle angles arent that bad but lets face the fact's .. that stock cv's were not meant to hold to 30 + inch tires and doing what we do.. so i would spend the extra money and tell them i wanted aftermarket axles .. but thats just me.. and yes crom never bashed he just gave his opionion .. i've seen a few of his lifts i would change a few things .. and yes the rear shock brackets would be 1 of them ...


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I broke a bar, not a CV. They have a lifetime warranty so a new one is coming out to me. Other than that it's solid, I did a few of my own little tweaks to it. BTW if anyone is worried about axles, I managed to break a bar...NOT even a cup. I got 32s and gear reduction and yellow secondary so it's possible I just put too much torque to the axle in the right hole int he right spot.

I ended up putting my spare rilla in there and BEAT IT UP (i was kinda mad after it broke) and I didn't break anything else. I even purposely tried to break the right side and it didn't


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I know Mark personally and i want to run one myself. I have a 6" Gorilla lift on mine im jealous. As Filthy said i rode the Can Am to with the lift on it and it rode good. Steered like it had power steering even though it didnt. It turns good to. My Gorilla takes a football field to turn around lol. To break it down for you its all up to you in your opinion. Its a good lift in my opinion. Just saying


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

my brother just got a twisted lift, im not impressed


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

backwoodsboy70 said:


> my brother just got a twisted lift, im not impressed


 
Why what did you not like about it?


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

ive seen better welds for one, they had bubbles and he missed spots, two the axle cups are rediculously small, and three the so called powdercoat he does looks horrible its spray on paint not baked on idc wat he says , u would be better off finding a used catvos imo thats wat i want


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Did your bro break an axle? or different person? I was impressed with the welds on mine, powdercoat was great, except for a few chips from UPS banging the box around. I am waiting on my replacement axle bar though.

Are your brothers bushings the straight ones or do they have a lip on them?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

U gotta watch catvos axle angle, one of the guys on here that we ride with has broke quite a few gorillas. And even more boots. I never broke anything on the gorilla, wish I would have kept the gorilla axles!!!! I'm thinking about selling my TC axles and getting custom gorilla ones made...


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

no he didnt break one, he got the lift after 3 weeks of ****ing around he put it on and rode it 200ft out the barn and the axle cage inside that holds the ball bearings sheared into pieces and made a mess , he hasnt even got to ride it , twisted dude said they got a batch of defective axles and who ever gets them willl prob have the same problems , i say thats bs if u pay 2grand and have problems like that, and the paint chps easy its deff not no powdercoat, the back tire looks like it steers in too like the arm is the wrong length, and the welds arent that great theres bubbles an open spots, my dads a professional welder and his blow them away, im not saying its a bad lift but its not what i was expecting


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I got one of TC's lifts and i have not had any problems with it. I love mine. Sits perfect and steers like its a stock lift. I had mine powder coated yellow and it is holding up so far. I dont know maybe your bro got a dud or something. Im just saying.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

idk its a cool lift im jus very picky and if i paid that much and seen things i didnt like id be sending it back and gettin my $ back


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

your so picky build your own...just saying


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

thinkin about it prob will sooon after i get my new dirtbike i wanna build a 7inch


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree masterofmud


----------

